# Last Friday at Garden City...



## cocky (Jun 21, 2010)

hey guys...i was on the Garden City Pier last friday morning, and there was a huge school of bait fish that came by the pier. (100yds long and probably 50 yds wide) Some guy mentioned that it was menhadden. I had on a piece of cut pin fish, and i threw it out there amongst the bait fish. as soon as it hit the water, it was on!! something grabbed my bait and it felt like i was trying to bring jaws in! whatever it was, came to the pier and then took off again. i faught it for about 10 minutes, but never really got a chance to look at it. i was about half way down the pier, and whatever it was, jumped right next to the pier near the end. i was assuming it was a shark, but not 100% sure. I had 40 lb mono and a steel leader with a 2/0 gama. hook. whatever it was straighted my hook out and made it look like a sewing pin. It was fun!!


----------



## Salt in My Veins (Apr 22, 2009)

Sounds a lot like a shark. We've been having lots of hits from them this year. Lots of times I've been bringing in fish heads instead of whole fish.


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

What were you fishing for on GC with a 2/0 hook and steel leader? That's pretty much a shark rig, GC pier is in Horry County where shark fishing is illegal.


----------



## jhammon30 (May 3, 2010)

you consider a 2/0 hook and a steel leader a shark specific rig??? really? cause if he would have said a 20/0 hook then i woulda been like wait a minute....but a 2/0 hook?


----------



## jhammon30 (May 3, 2010)

We use 2/0 hooks for bass in my neck of the woods. IMO it would be awfully silly for a man to target sharks with such a small hook...come on MBsandflea...we arent all law breaking evil tourists


----------



## Salt in My Veins (Apr 22, 2009)

MBsandflea said:


> What were you fishing for on GC with a 2/0 hook and steel leader? That's pretty much a shark rig, GC pier is in Horry County where shark fishing is illegal.


Sounds more like what I'd use to catch larger bluefish to me. I've had too many leaders bitten off to use normal leaders when the blues are biting. If I was to target toothy ones (but I don't), I'd use a bigger hook.


----------



## jhammon30 (May 3, 2010)

thats probably what i would use to target large blues as well...large hooks, large bait, large fish. im not using anything less than a 10/0 hook for sharks.


----------



## jhammon30 (May 3, 2010)

Speaking of sharks tho I am glad to see they are around in good numbers. cant wait to hit pawleys in 3 1/2 weeks and soak some lines


----------



## cocky (Jun 21, 2010)

geezz...it was a 2/0 circle hook. If i would have been targeting sharks, i would have had more that my abu 5500. And the only reason i had a steel leader is bc I had a few of them in my tackle bag from a few years ago. Dang...im not a convict  I did catch a few blues that were in the 2lb range. what am i suppose to use?? a bream hook??


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

On GCP we base our shark fishing analogy on how a person is fishing....for instance: last week I warned a guy about sharking because he had a hook the size of my hand and a partially dissected pinfish for bait.

I have landed 5 ft bonnetheads on 17 lb mono with a #3 hook and a sandflea for bait with no steel leader. Sharking is obvious, landing a shark on a pompano rig is an achievement! Of course i didnt land those sharks on the pier. I was surf fishing in Georgetown county.


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

The Skink said:


> On GCP we base our shark fishing analogy on how a person is fishing....for instance: last week I warned a guy about sharking because he had a hook the size of my hand and a partially dissected pinfish for bait.
> 
> I have landed 5 ft bonnetheads on 17 lb mono with a #3 hook and a sandflea for bait with no steel leader. Sharking is obvious, landing a shark on a pompano rig is an achievement! Of course i didnt land those sharks on the pier. I was surf fishing in Georgetown county.


How big was that bait that it got attention immediately inside a football field size school of menhadden? Good size sharks don't take small pieces of cut bait, they take big pieces of cut bait and tiny pieces tossed into a large school of menhadden aren't going to pull a big shark or blue off the chase. Any local fisherman can tell you that. I've yet to hook a shark that put any kind of fight up against my Shimano Corsair or 975 International on a bottom sized piece of cut bait. Come on, maybe a chunk the size of the palm of your hand.

Anyone who fishes Horry County and has dealt with shark fishing and the police know it's all about the leader and the bait. The size of the reel makes no difference, all they're worried about is attracting the sharks to where the tourists can see them. Oddly enough, you don't meet too many locals who bother with sharks, it always seems to be the tourists who think they are something great.


----------



## clawdad (Mar 15, 2010)

Sorry cocky that you got accused and abused for asking a question, I too was out last friday evening at huntington and saw this same school also as it headed your way, it was about 7 pm. They weren't very far offshore. I threw right in the middle of them also but unfortunately i didnt get bit by anything. I was also curious just due to the size of this school as were several beach goers who asked me assuming i knew what it was. I also thought they were menhaden, but i didnt want to just assume, just as i wouldnt assume someone with a 2/0 hook and some small cut bait was trying to catch monster sharks.


----------



## jhammon30 (May 3, 2010)

judging from your posts i think that the lack of interest in sharks by the locals is due more to not knowing how to rig for them  steel leaders are used for blues all of the time. the fish have teeth...you can use heavy mono or use a steel leader. Skink just said that he landed a bonnet head on a small hook and a sand flea. So now anyone with small hooks and sand fleas should be fined for shark fishing? the size of the hook would be what anyone with half a brain would be looking for. Too large a bait makes a hook pretty well ineffective. Maybe the shark hadnt intended on hitting the bait...right place right time. Lots of reasons it could have been hooked. If you use a 2/0 hook and a large piece of cut bait you can garuntee that if you hook a blue its going to be a pretty large fish correct? Nobody intentionally targets sharks with a hook that small man. There is absolutely no grounds for your argument. you are just looking for a fight. Go kick your dog or somthing man...sheesh


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

MBsandflea said:


> How big was that bait that it got attention immediately inside a football field size school of menhadden? Good size sharks don't take small pieces of cut bait, they take big pieces of cut bait and tiny pieces tossed into a large school of menhadden aren't going to pull a big shark or blue off the chase. Any local fisherman can tell you that. I've yet to hook a shark that put any kind of fight up against my Shimano Corsair or 975 International on a bottom sized piece of cut bait. Come on, maybe a chunk the size of the palm of your hand.
> 
> Anyone who fishes Horry County and has dealt with shark fishing and the police know it's all about the leader and the bait. The size of the reel makes no difference, all they're worried about is attracting the sharks to where the tourists can see them. Oddly enough, you don't meet too many locals who bother with sharks, it always seems to be the tourists who think they are something great.


We been coming to MB for over 20yrs a couple of times each year and surf fish and mostly catch blues and spanish and WE don't think we are something GREAT. So if we use anything bigger than a 1/0 hook, a 6" or 9" wire leader we are considered shark fishing? Just wondering, don't want to break any laws.


----------



## jhammon30 (May 3, 2010)

I simply refuse to believe that the police would be that stupid. Seems to me that it is simply a case of a local that can't admit when he is wrong. As for us tourists who think that sharks are somthing special i have to say that i really dont care what i catch as long as i am catching fish. I will target pomps or whatever else may be biting in the morning and in the evenings i will enjoy wrestling with some sharks just because they are there and i know they will bite. When the fishing is slow what are you supposed to do? Sit all day and catch nothing or take advantage of what is there? I am a law abiding tourist...i wont keep anything that isnt in the slot and i wont target sharks where it isnt allowed.


----------



## jhammon30 (May 3, 2010)

But when i go to georgetown county i assure you i will not be taking 2/0 hooks and a small piece of steel leader to target sharks...more like 5ft of 480# steel leader attached to a 200lb shock/rub leader and a size 12/0 hook minimum. Come see me on pawley's and i will show you why i think the sharks are somthing special


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

jhammon30 said:


> I simply refuse to believe that the police would be that stupid. Seems to me that it is simply a case of a local that can't admit when he is wrong. As for us tourists who think that sharks are somthing special i have to say that i really dont care what i catch as long as i am catching fish. I will target pomps or whatever else may be biting in the morning and in the evenings i will enjoy wrestling with some sharks just because they are there and i know they will bite. When the fishing is slow what are you supposed to do? Sit all day and catch nothing or take advantage of what is there? I am a law abiding tourist...i wont keep anything that isnt in the slot and i wont target sharks where it isnt allowed.


You're right, I don't think MBPD puts this at the top of their priority list!!


----------



## clawdad (Mar 15, 2010)

jhammon30 is a guy i could fish with, let me know when you hit pawleys, im a local and would love to learn how to catch the toothy creatures.


----------



## jhammon30 (May 3, 2010)

Coming down August 7th through the 14th. I will have plenty of lines in the water so you are more than welcome to join me. Bringin a yak or somthing to get the baits way out there. Its gonna be a great time. I will let you know when we hit Pawleys clawdad.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

If the bait was big on a circle hook anyway you wouldn't have gotten a hookup anyway due to the closed up gap. 

I've caught plenty of 3-4' sharks on a fillet of a finger mullet on a 30 lb mono 2 hook rig...not to mention the sea monsters that hit hard and fast and spool you, or cut your hook right off... Apparently that's shark fishing with your logic even though that's what I use for whiting and blues and will go up to 50 if the blues are big...


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

jhammon30 said:


> I simply refuse to believe that the police would be that stupid. Seems to me that it is simply a case of a local that can't admit when he is wrong. As for us tourists who think that sharks are somthing special i have to say that i really dont care what i catch as long as i am catching fish. I will target pomps or whatever else may be biting in the morning and in the evenings i will enjoy wrestling with some sharks just because they are there and i know they will bite. When the fishing is slow what are you supposed to do? Sit all day and catch nothing or take advantage of what is there? I am a law abiding tourist...i wont keep anything that isnt in the slot and i wont target sharks where it isnt allowed.


Try asking Dave Cooper from Ocean Crest Pier how the Horry County Police feel about sharks. Or simply ask the king fisherman who was offered a pair of handcuffs and told to cut his line or go to jail, even though the fish hadn't been seen. Common sense isn't so common at all. Try slapping on a chunk of fish and teasing sharks under the cleaning table at a pier, you'll be fine until you're seen doing it by Horry County. 

And just for the record, a lot of people sit all day and catch nothing...that's why it's called "fishing" instead of "catching."


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

http://pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50579

And there's your link to just one of the previous discussions on these boards about the shark topic. It also mentions the arrest, which isn't detailed but I know the story...nearly all locals who've fished for several years know it and know how it came to be such a legend.


----------



## jhammon30 (May 3, 2010)

and thats awesome for all of you people who like to sit all day and catch nothing. I prefer to target whatever may be available. I am a sport fisherman...usually catch and release. Rarely do i target table fare. This has never been a question as to whether or not they would make you cut your lines if they thought you had a shark on the other end of it. no where in that forum did they say that the guy was arrested for suspicion of shark fishing because he had a 2/0 hook and a piece of steel leader  The discussion is why anyone in their right mind would accuse someone of shark fishing with a 2/0 hook? You are grasping at straws dude. Think before you speak bro. You guys need better Legends...the guy who got arrested because he had a big fish on his line and wouldnt cut it??? I bet you that one will get passed on for generations. Make it a little more interesting and say it was bigfoot that got arrested for not cutting his line....maybe that bigfoot fed the arresting officer to the sharks in the process. Now thats a story that i would tell my grandchildren. Im just saying.


----------



## jhammon30 (May 3, 2010)

Better yet....bigfoot got arrested cause he was fishing for the lochness monster with a 2/0 hook and a 6" steel leader and refused to cut the line when he finally hooked the beast. Then king kong came along and beat the officer that tried to arrest bigfoot and fed him to an angry school of megalodons.


----------



## jhammon30 (May 3, 2010)

Sorry...i got off subject  You wrongfully accused a member of this forum of intentionally breaking laws. I think an apology may be in order.


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

You need to read before you post tourist. I never said anyone WAS arrested for not cutting a line. Nor did I "accuse" anyone of shark fishing. I love the way people always go somewhere else and interpret laws to fit themselves. Next time you're in town, do a little research at the library and clarify your argument. 

Laws are about intent, whip out a steel leader and hook and throw a chunk of bait on it...it doesn't matter what size hook it matters the intent of the rig. If that rig with a whole fish or bloody chunk has the ability to attract a shark to it, you've broken the law. Same way a fisherman on the end can run a bait down a king rig and it's fishing one way, but casting that very same fish so that it slaps the water is fishing another way.....one way shows intent for catching kings, the other shows intent for drawing in and catching sharks. 

Just your tone and attitude give me the belief that you are the one who's seen at the bait/cleaning table playing with dead fish all day. Or that guy who's line is running out and breaking everytime you turn around, you know the one, because nothing else is "biting." Try this next time there aren't any fish biting.....find them. Change bait, move, try different rigs, different spots. If kings aren't biting during a tournament, we don't play with sharks, we move or try something different. With the money spent on fuel, set-ups, rigs and entry fees playing with whatever happens to be there isn't an option. Spending $600-$700, not including rods and reels, on an offshore tournament means you find a way to catch the fish or go home in the red. Yes, fishermen FIND the fish. 

Imagine that....the fish aren't biting so you look for different ways and areas to catch them! It's no new concept, it's how that one guy seems to always go home with a cooler full of fish while some go home with no fish, less line and fewer hooks than they arrived with.


----------



## hayseed1 (Jul 15, 2010)

Shark fishing is illegal so tourists don't know that there are Sharks in the Atlantic ocean?Then cars that can exceed 55 mph should be illegal because people might realise they can break the speed limmit.It's all the same principle.


----------



## jhammon30 (May 3, 2010)

MBsandflea said:


> What were you fishing for on GC with a 2/0 hook and steel leader? That's pretty much a shark rig, GC pier is in Horry County where shark fishing is illegal.


Wow....you didnt accuse anyone of shark fishing? really dude? I dont have to say anything else. You have proven my point to everyone that has viewed this thread. And oh my goodness look at that...nobody that has replied to this thread has sided with you  I am going to say it one more time. Nobody....I mean nobody (unless you are a total moron) is going to believe you are targeting sharks if you are fishing with a steel leader and a 2/0 hook. Standard large bluefish rig dude.

I refuse to even entertain the next paragraphs of your post. You choose to target the fish you like and i will choose to target the fish that i like. Who said anything about tournaments? I am talking about surf fishing. You can have your piers...its not my style. The fish are there or they aren't....plain and simple. And as i stated before I am a catch and release fisherman. I mean come on...you have wrongfully accused a man of shark fishing and now you are bashing a man for the species of fish that he chooses to target? You my friend have proven to this forum that you are a miserable person...nothing more. Just looking to pick a fight. Posting without even thinking.


----------



## Bill Stafford (May 25, 2010)

wow after reading that article, I thought you can shark fish on the surf. I am glad it was posted.


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

jhammon30 said:


> Wow....you didnt accuse anyone of shark fishing? really dude? I dont have to say anything else. You have proven my point to everyone that has viewed this thread. And oh my goodness look at that...nobody that has replied to this thread has sided with you  I am going to say it one more time. Nobody....I mean nobody (unless you are a total moron) is going to believe you are targeting sharks if you are fishing with a steel leader and a 2/0 hook. Standard large bluefish rig dude.
> 
> I refuse to even entertain the next paragraphs of your post. You choose to target the fish you like and i will choose to target the fish that i like. Who said anything about tournaments? I am talking about surf fishing. You can have your piers...its not my style. The fish are there or they aren't....plain and simple. And as i stated before I am a catch and release fisherman. I mean come on...you have wrongfully accused a man of shark fishing and now you are bashing a man for the species of fish that he chooses to target? You my friend have proven to this forum that you are a miserable person...nothing more. Just looking to pick a fight. Posting without even thinking.


Sorry pal, by your thoughts then everyone who says guns kill people are accusing everyone who owns a gun of being a murderer. I pointed out that there's nothing on the bottom you need a steel leader and hook, especially a gamakatsu, bigger than a small to medium J-hook to catch. Bluefish are caught consistently on straw-rigs, no steel leaders there. 

For your second point, I've also stated that rig and bait show "intent." Which anyone resident of South Carolina knows, is all you have to show to be charged with a crime. The bigger the bait, the bigger the fish is a worn out reason to throw large chunks in the water for "fun and amusement."

Thirdly, as I pointed out, you're obvious lack of skill is the reason you choose to target something such as sharks when you can't catch fish. Those who have the desire to learn and experience what true fishing is all about find ways to catch fish rather than simply throw bloody slabs of bait into the water to get their fix. If you love the fight so much, why not target tarpon, tuna or wahoo? Are those too tough to hook up with?

There's nothing wrong with fishing for sharks, when it's done right where it's legal. Intentionally trying to hook a shark to get a rise and attention of others is a joke and takes no skill at all. Next time you're on a pier walk around and ask those who put real effort and money into their hobby how they feel about it being done around them. You won't get the replies you think you will for sure. 

By the way, doing a simple search on this forum will give you all the info you need on the subject in Horry County. I've been on this forum a long time and have very few posts for a reason, same way with tourists and fishing....You can teach all you want, but you can't help the one's who think they know everything.


----------



## jhammon30 (May 3, 2010)

The amount of stupidity that continues to flow from your mouth astounds me. I refuse to entertain any of it anymore


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

The level of common sense and rational adult thought are usually a good indication of why someone is playing with sharks instead of catching fish. Next time you're here watch and learn and you won't have to play with sharks like a kid, you'll be too busy catching fish that take effort to hook. As I said before, there's reason some of us catch fish while others stand around wondering what's wrong with your...er, their bait.


----------



## jhammon30 (May 3, 2010)

yes...please continue to bash people for the species they choose to target. Why do i like to shark fish? Let me see...you are pursuing the oceans apex predator. To land a fish in the 125-350lb weight class on 17lb mono takes a lot of patience and a lot of skill. Getting into the ocean with an 8-10 ft predator is a very intense experience. A couple of photos and back into the water he goes to fight another day. As i have stated several times before I am a sport fisherman....catch and release...very rarely do i target table fare. 

Thank you for your rants and raves though. You have validated every point that i was trying to make in this thread. You go fish with straws and i will fish the way i like


----------



## CarolinaNemo (Dec 11, 2008)

Dude, seriously? Guy posts about a fun trip and you give him a hard time? Way too many holes in your logic. I guess his rig is more inclined to catch sharks than all those live baits splashing around at the T .


----------



## CHPierce (Jul 17, 2010)

OK, after all of the above, are there some solid guidelines as to how to avoid being accused of "attracting sharks"? (And yes, there are already lots of sharks, very close inshore, whether the tourism board likes it or not.)
I've been coming down to the Myrtle Beach area for over twenty years. I use a cast net to catch finger mullet, and use it for bait. Early morning, before the swimmers come out, 2/0 hooks, with a red or yellow float a la a bluefish rig, to catch blues and the occasional spanish. All catch and release.
If its all about the bait and leader, what is the cut-off? If I use a steel leader, am I liable to be jacked for a $500 fine? And yes, the occasional pup shark (12-16") does bite, although not what I'm after. I have to admit, this "regulation" is pretty poor, as you cannot tell what is allowed and what isn't. C'mon, even the SCDNR posts articles saying to use a steel leader for blues.

Carl


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

CHPierce said:


> ...If its all about the bait and leader, what is the cut-off? If I use a steel leader, am I liable to be jacked for a $500 fine? And yes, the occasional pup shark (12-16") does bite, although not what I'm after. I have to admit, this "regulation" is pretty poor, as you cannot tell what is allowed and what isn't....


(DISCLAIMER: im just trying to answer this ONE post here, the following statements do not apply to anything else in this thread.) 


basically, steel leaders are ok, as long as you dont have a HUGE hook and a HUGE chunk of bait and a HUGE reel on a short stout rod. 

even then, if you do realize that you have hooked into a shark (and most of us know when we do), to follow the regulations you should cut your line. do this, and you should have nothing to worry about.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

The $1 store bottom rigs are made of steel. So if you use them you're sharking?


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

As I said, slap a chunk of bait on it and throw out in front of Horry County Beach Patrol. Or just hook a pinfish through the back and throw it out so it slaps the water. It's presentation and bait that are the problem. You throw big huge chunks of fish in the water with a steel leader and it affords the opportunity to get a different kind of attention. 

Sec 5-7. Fishing from Shore or Pier.
It shall be unlawful for any person involved in attempting to catch or take, or catch or take any shark or other marine animals that may endanger the public from any fishing pier, or any beach within the unincorporated limits of shore or any coastal waters where one may fish within this County. Any person(s) who baits, fish for, or otherwise attract sharks or other marine animals that may in danger the public within one mile of the beach or any coastal waters are in violation of this ordinance. All fishermen shall release at time of recognition any and all fish or other similar type animals that may pose any danger to any beach goers, sunbathers, swimmers or any other person where the fish or animal is caught. This prohibition is in effect from March 1st to November 30th each year.
A. Any person(s) who surf fishes or fishing of any type from a pier or beach, at any time of the year, shall not fish in a manner that presents an unsafe condition to any beach goers, sun bathers, swimmers, or any other person and shall keep a safe distance from the for said.
B. County jurisdiction extends to one (1) mile in the Atlantic Ocean and includes all beaches
and Piers. 


How that ordinance is interpreted is entirely up the officer and the judge. What your reason for throwing a big chunk of bait on a steel leader, no matter how small, where a shark has been seen is an interpretation left up the officer and the judge also.


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

jhammon30 said:


> yes...please continue to bash people for the species they choose to target. Why do i like to shark fish? Let me see...you are pursuing the oceans apex predator. To land a fish in the 125-350lb weight class on 17lb mono takes a lot of patience and a lot of skill. Getting into the ocean with an 8-10 ft predator is a very intense experience. A couple of photos and back into the water he goes to fight another day. As i have stated several times before I am a sport fisherman....catch and release...very rarely do i target table fare.
> 
> Thank you for your rants and raves though. You have validated every point that i was trying to make in this thread. You go fish with straws and i will fish the way i like


If you're pulling a shark that weighs anywhere from 125-350lb in from the surf on 17lb mono then your page in the IGFA record book should be easy for you to post up. Show us all a few pics of this 17lb mono rig with the huge sharks you're dragging in, I like fishing pics. 

To do such a thing on a boat the captain will "back down" on the fish, meaning he will throw the boat in reverse or follow the fish. The goal of backing down is so that there won't be so much line out, the amount of line in the water will eventually be so heavy that it causes it to break. This is how most of the "light line/heavy fish" records are acheived. Like I said, if you're pulling fish that size into shore with such light line, and mono at that, post some pics and give some IGFA info please.


----------



## jhammon30 (May 3, 2010)

So if i post pics then you will accuse me of lying about the line weight. As i stated before i have no interest in entertaining the stupidity anymore. I have a couple of people on this forum that have expressed interest in joining me in 2 1/2 weeks. When i have those independent witnesses to verify the line and rigs that i am using then i will be more than happy to post videos and pics.

IGFA is for egos...to be officially weighed sharks are dispatched to be put on the scales. In risk on sounding like a broken record here I AM A CATCH AND RELEASE FISHERMAN. I DO NOT TAKE WHAT I WONT EAT. I have the same basic principles for hunting. If i wont eat it I am not killing it.

I will be posting from the beach everyday that I am on vacation. I will provide an ample supply of pictures and videos. Oh and when i do i will be anxiously awaiting that apology if you are man enough to do so.


----------



## CHPierce (Jul 17, 2010)

MB,

In the wonderful world of the law, a person has to be able to determine from the law itself what is allowed and what isn't. Your statement that it is "up to the officer and the judge" is exactly what makes a law impermissibly vague. 
I'm not a law breaker, but I like to fish. The reason I don't like the regulation is that I have no idea what the boundary is, and in your own words, its not what I'm doing, its what the officer of the moment thinks (hopefully, for my sake, he didn't just have a fight with his girlfriend.)
The simple reason I'm asking, is that hopefully some people have figured out what the "boundaries" are, and their experiences can help me avoid finding them out for myself. Is a 3 inch finger mullet "slapping a chunk of bait on it"? A 5 inch finger mullet? How about a mud minnow? A piece of cut bait bought at the Cabana Mart? A piece of shrimp? Is a 2/0 hook too big? A 1? A 4?
As an example of how silly this rule is (i.e., pretending the sharks aren't there aleady), my oldest daughter is scared of going in the ocean. Why? Because two years ago (she was 6), I picked her up to take her into the surf to wash sand off. I was mid-calf deep, and a 5-6 foot blacktip swam by about ten feet in front of us. 3 in the afternoon. No fishermen, just swimmers. She saw it, that was the end of her time in the surf.
Its curious to me that your on a surf fishing board, and basically taking the position that no surf fishing should be allowed.

Carl


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

I never said any such thing as surf fishing should not be allowed. For the record, this is a PIER and SURF board so any topic pertaining to the two is open for discussion. How you choose to interpret the ordinance is clearly your choice, the same as it is for an officer and a judge. There are some clear cut common sense things that are done to attract certain types of fish, that's common knowledge in the world of fishing. Blood attracts sharks, an injured fish slapping the surface attracts sharks. 

Many a person successfully catches fish in Horry County South Carolina without using entire fish or chunks of bait the size of your hand. By doing these simple things you attract attention that indicates you would be attempting to draw in a shark, do them with a wire leader and you invite the trouble....it's that simple. 

As for shark bites, one was reported in MB just today and there was another in North Carolina reported. Were the bites caused by fisherman attracting sharks? Probably not, but if it does happen near you, would you like to be the one holding the wire leader, hook and bloody bait claiming you're fishing for bluefish?? What do you think the reaction will be from everyone around you?


----------



## hayseed1 (Jul 15, 2010)

If I was bit next to a surf fisherman with a steel leader and a big chunk of bait I'd tell him to kick it up a notch and start teaching these toothy critters a lesson.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Hmm
Other marine animals that may endanger the public. I guess I'll leave my jellyfish attractant at home next time I visit. 

king mackeral and bluefish have some nasty teeth. They're next


----------



## surfrev (Jul 8, 2010)

*Wow!*

Think this one has been beaten to death and then some. Its regulations like this that keep me surf fishing in Georgetown and NC, Tight lines.


----------



## catfish218 (Sep 26, 2009)

Well I'm guilty as charged. Used a steel leader with cutbait fishing for blues. Sharks wouldn't leave it alone. Had to quit fishing for blues. Gone to turn myself in.


----------



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

its weird how they sell cut mullet at shops...if i use a 2 hook bottom rig and use that for bait am i shark fishing???


----------



## Bill Stafford (May 25, 2010)

Is this the longest flame thread?


----------



## jhammon30 (May 3, 2010)

I dont know guys...all i know is i wont even have my shark rigs on me while i am fishing surfside. going to do all of my evening fishing at pawleys. going to fish for blues and pomps at surfside. tight lines everyone


----------



## Gman (Nov 16, 2003)

Any blue fish rig you buy in any store has a steel leader !!!
Is a shark not a fish ?
I guess that MB would prefer catching those 8" whiting from the pier all day !!
When I go pier fishing on a pier that goes out into the Atlantic Ocean, I want to catch something big ! I don't care if it's a shark or whatever.
If I want to catch those small whiting (kingfish) I'll just fish in a pond !!


----------



## hayseed1 (Jul 15, 2010)

Does Horry County black out the Discovery channel when Shark week is on?opcorn:


----------



## cocky (Jun 21, 2010)

wow...havent been on here in a while. I click on the message board and my post is at the top! What the heck is up with MB?? U got issues dude. It's not like i caught a pinfish, stuck a knife in its gut and put a 7/0 hook thru the side! And as far as what you said about the chances of me throwing a small piece of cutbait into a school of bait fish and a big fish biting it is slim to none, well me and another guy did it within 5 minutes. You're ridiculous dude....next time i come down, il make sure to have my ultra-light bream rod, some gold crappie hooks and crickets with a bobber so no one can accuse me of shark fishing.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

MBsandflea said:


> If you're pulling a shark that weighs anywhere from 125-350lb in from the surf on 17lb mono then your page in the IGFA record book should be easy for you to post up. Show us all a few pics of this 17lb mono rig with the huge sharks you're dragging in, I like fishing pics.


Ok, I am not taking sides here. I have to say, I have pulled in more than one 5' plus shark on 17# mono. Not on an intended shark rig, but drum rigs. I do not intentionally fish for sharks, and quit frankly, I find them to be a nuisance, but fact of the matter is, I cannot control what will take my bait. 
I will be down soon for family vacation, and I can assure you, every morning I will have a couple of rods staked, one with a 2 hook pomp rig and one with an 8/0-12-0 drum rig and half a mullet or a large fillet on it. I realize chances are that I will not see a drum, but I will still be targeting big fish with big baits, and I can assure you, I will not cut my rigs loose. 
And FYI, last year at this time, I was pulling in 4-5, 3'-4' bonnet heads every morning on a 2 hook pomp rig at OIB. Again, not targeting them, they would run the whiting off about 10 am.


----------



## DustMan3 (Aug 30, 2009)

racewire20 said:


> ok, i am not taking sides here. I have to say, i have pulled in more than one 5' plus shark on 17# mono. Not on an intended shark rig, but drum rigs. I do not intentionally fish for sharks, and quit frankly, i find them to be a nuisance, but fact of the matter is, i cannot control what will take my bait.
> I will be down soon for family vacation, and i can assure you, every morning i will have a couple of rods staked, one with a 2 hook pomp rig and one with an 8/0-12-0 drum rig and half a mullet or a large fillet on it. I realize chances are that i will not see a drum, but i will still be targeting big fish with big baits, and i can assure you, i will not cut my rigs loose.
> And fyi, last year at this time, i was pulling in 4-5, 3'-4' bonnet heads every morning on a 2 hook pomp rig at oib. Again, not targeting them, they would run the whiting off about 10 am.


+1


----------

